
Why Women Had Better Sex Under Socialism - Synaesthesia
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/12/opinion/why-women-had-better-sex-under-socialism.html
======
heyjudy
[https://outline.com/CcbTY9](https://outline.com/CcbTY9)

